# Sideplaners 2-3 week old kids pics 4H prospects



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o52 ... %202-7-12/

Just some of what was out and about yesterday while I caught the kids and gave them there first CDT shot.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

so many cute goats!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

sooo cute! everyone looks good and super healthy looking goats too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are cute........ :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful babies! :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

good looking kids


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks every one! I have several people coming to pick out some kids for projects. These kids are sure challenging my feeding program. I cannot keep them out of the bunks and have given up. Another 30 days and they won't be walking through the fence. And I can re-adjust the feeder spacing. Right now I try to feed only what they can consume in a day and cleaning the feeder out before grinding more hay into it. The kids are eating DDG and pellets more and staying warm in their shacks. I have a couple to give CDT shots to and I caught them both today but didn't have the stuff. couldn't catch them yesterday when I had it.lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome kids!! I commented on some of the pics. I'm partial to the red ones. What can I say? LOL That one BoerX is awesome! for being so young he is certainly about as level as you could hope for! I think there was one white one that I like too. I also like the black one that wasn't for sale. Darn you. Did I pick good ones? Also did you get my PM about the NexTech site? I hope it only went to you once. I sent it to myself once and I don't know how many times it actually got sent. I'm definitely interested in one for sure and I'm working on a second one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

The white one I think you are talking about, I made the comment to my wife that he would be a very good one. The reds too, oh they are all good, one of the best kid crops I have had. Get your car ready and come take a look. I would love to send a bunch home with you. 
Conformation wise these have definitely got a great start toward purple ribbons.
The black, and her red sister and 2 other Savanna doelings are not for sale. Black doesn't happen very often, this is the first one here, one in several hundred. The red is not new but this year does that usually don't had reds.
But yea, you spotted some good ones.
The Boer X Savanna kid I named the Contender is about as good as you can get.he is a triplet and was born on the 17th.
The cream colored one is going to be a great goat too with a little exercise his length will really show in another month.
Here too is the Acrobat kid and so is same one.
The buck kids are tagged in right ear.
There are some kids that I didn't get pics of that are every bit as good as these.
#410 Is a single Doeling that just pops and I always see her, some kids work their way up and some are just always there.
Any Doeling with other than black feet are $225 the black and her sister I would need $400 each. 
You can also check out my web site for more info.
brokerichardranch.weebly.com


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great looking kids Sideplaner! I love looking through your photos


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Hoosier, 
Well I learned something this morning, paint pens don't last on kids. I gave CDT shots the day before yesterday and marked on their heads red marks as I gave them. Most are gone or hard to see, I know a few of the ones I missed but not all so guess this bunch will wind up getting 3 shots instead of 2.
I walked out this morning and had a bald eagle looking at me! walked back in and got my camera and got 2 great shots of him before he left. Now I have to take more so I can get them on a disk.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of camera do you use that you have to put it on disk? You need one that you can upload from your camera, so much easier


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

I know, I have a Minolta Dimage S414 cost me over $600 6 years ago. It is not the camera its this ratty 10 year old lap top I can't seem to get it to communicate and I have the disk. I keep getting outbid by robots on Ebay been going to buy one of those android 2.2.
Update: I just won an Android 2.2 4 gig for 76 buck to the door.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

If you weren't so far away, I'd come visit! Love the babies. I want to do some trading this year to get more does.


----------

